# Beaver tail pods



## Supergrit (Jul 17, 2012)

(Beaver Tail Pods)16 foot tunnel haul roughneck boat with a 90hp jet 2hp kicker motor would adding beaver tail pods affect the performance of the boat. Boat is not used in swamps but in rockier rivers.Find the boat needs more flotation at back while sitting and would help plane easier I believe.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 17, 2012)

You'll lose top end by 2 or 3 mph, but gain hole shot and draft clearance.

do a search on these forums, i think i remember a thread were it is discussed in depth.


----------



## catmansteve (Jul 17, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> You'll lose top end by 2 or 3 mph, but gain hole shot and draft clearance.
> 
> do a search on these forums, i think i remember a thread were it is discussed in depth.


From what I hear, many experience porpoising issues as well


----------



## red450r (Jul 17, 2012)

im running "boydswelding" pods on my 16ft g3 with no complaints. It really helped the hole shot


----------

